# Single frostie



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all, 

DH and I are thinking of trying a FET with our one and only frostie. We had a consultation with our clinic today, where were were told honestly the chances of a successful outcome with just one embryo to defrost. Basically in our clinic they had carried out a study of 19 couples with just 1 embie, 8 thawed successfully and were transferred but none resulted in a pregnancy. 

Although I knew the chances of this working were not good, I didn't really expect to hear that there were no successes at all. 

So I suppose in posting this I am just looking for some hope, that there is someone somewhere that has had a +ive from just 1 frostie. Are there any out there??

Thanks & good luck to all of you still trying

Annette xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

I know one lady from the ARGC thread (Cissy) who had one frostie, it thawed, it implanted and she's pg!  She's my inspiration!  I'm sure she's not alone, so it CAN happen!

Good luck 

Mack x


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi I had 2 defrosted but only one went on to divide and we got a BFP last Friday, like they say it only takes one and 8 is not exactly a big figure to do statistics on!
Best of luck,
Susy


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Annette,

Yes, I was going to mention Cissy at ARGC too (  Hi Mack  ).

I've also just got one little frostie left, also at ARGC.  Just wanted to wish us both luck Annette. 
           

Congratulations Suzy!!  

Suzanne


----------



## eco (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi,
I had a single frostie left following my 5th fresh IVF cycle.  We decided not to do any more fresh cycles so went ahead and started a unmedicated FET cycle.    Amazingly the embryo survived the thaw and was transferred.  2 weeks later we were shocked to discover I was pregnant.  I am now 30 weeks pregnant with a due date of 3 Aug 07.  At my transfer I was told chance of success was 18%, but with my history it felt far less.  Don't give up hope - it can work when we least expect it.

Aud.


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Erm, sadly not me, but I just wanted to wish you much better luck than I had with my frosties! There are many, many girls who have been successful in your situation and I wish you all the very best.

Good luck
Cat


----------



## Donna42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi 
i had only one frostie it defrosted and had it implated and now we have a beautiful six month old baby girl madeline wh is perfect just believe with all your heart it will work 
X


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Thankyou ladies for all your replies. So soory its taken so long for me to get back, we have been without our internet connection since the evening I posted the message. Been thinking about it all the way through though! Thanks again, its given me hope.

Fingers crossed for all of you still trying.

Annette x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I am just starting natural FET and it is so reassuring to see so many BFP's.

Annette - wishing you lots of luck for a BFP  

Didsy x


----------



## EvaHopeful (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Annette,

I too only have 1 frostie left.  If our little embie thaws it is due to be replaced on 6th Aug.  I too feel very down-heartened about the chance of success but anything and everything is worth a try when you are in our situation.  I am so so desperate for this to work and it is reassuring to hear of other success stories.  

You have nothing to lose, I will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Annette,

Don't give up hope, we had a   with one little frostie, 14 weeks pregnant 

Wishing you lots of luck

   

Hayleyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

